# How to learn snowboarding with limited facilities



## sturn (Feb 22, 2014)

I snowboard once a year for a week with co-workers. It's been my second year now, so I've had 10 days of practice since I first stepped on a board. My co-workers have up to 20 years of snowboarding experience and go 4 times a year. They are focused on speed and try to go as fast as possible. I am struggling to handle steep slopes. When I ride with them, I can barely handle a blue slope without constantly side-slipping. My co-workers take me to double black diamond slopes with a lot of steeps, ice and powder. They tell me it's easy and that I'm just making a big deal out of nothing. So far, every day on those steep black slopes gave me a lot of injuries, face-plants and a mild concussion on the 3rd day. My co-workers refuse to ride with me on green slopes and pressure me to go to double black diamond slopes, but they laugh at me and shake their heads every time I fall and injure myself on these kind of slopes.

I don't have friends that are willing to learn to snowboard, but I am still interested to continue learning. I am considering to get in-door snowboarding lessons, but I think it's too limited. I can only board one week a year, so I can't practice that much.

What can I do? Any help appreciated.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

what board do you have and size?

Where do you live?

It could be many things.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Get a private lesson at the mountain you and your friends go to.


----------



## DToay34 (Oct 30, 2013)

I would just ride by myself for a few days until you get more comfortable on your board. Don't go on any slopes you're not ready for yet. It's not fun going alone at times, but at least you won't kill yourself. A few good days of practicing will allow you to go with your friends on basically every run. You won't be as fast as them, but you'll make it down without injuring yourself and still have a good time.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

your friends sound like dicks!

yes to lessons and find someone to ride with who is just a bit better than you, or ride a lone, with a phone, and a helmet


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a group dynamics problem, not a snowboarding problem. As Cass said, your co-workers sound like dicks. You are not at their level and it doesn't sound like you are progressing and/or enjoying getting pushed by them. 

So, your options are to get more practice on your own so you can improve; putting up with their antics and riding with them despite the position it puts you in; or telling them to fuck off and getting in the practice you need on your group trips.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Just ditch them and hit the greens / blues until you get more experience and build up your confidence. Also, save up for a lesson like others suggested. Riding indoors is better than not riding, so any practice helps. Do whatever you can.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If you had only 4 days a year with experience to ride hardcore terrain... would you spend it on a green run?

You should ride by yourself until you learn to at least handle their terrain without fearing for your life. Take a lesson and go by yourself as much as you can....

Riding alone is not that bad.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

realistically...you'll never catch guys who have been riding 20 yrs if you only have a few days a year to learn, so shine 'em, go have fun


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

CassMT said:


> realistically...you'll never catch guys who have been riding 20 yrs if you only have a few days a year to learn, so shine 'em, go have fun


ditto....just go have fun by yourself and perhaps find someone on the hill to follow around.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Find a hot chick that's better than you and chase her ass down the hill. Following a chick while they twist their hips back and forth is not a bad day.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Get a longboard, a long skateboard.

It doesn't have to be fancy, you can even make your own.

Loosen up the front truck, so it feels a little squirrely.

Just get used to the back & forth motion of carving.

Ride it often & you'll shit your pants at how much you've improved snowboarding.

without actually snowboarding.:yahoo:


TT


----------



## sturn (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. I will think about all possibilities.


----------

